
Amazon CloudFront now supports HTTP/2 - alexbilbie
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2016/09/amazon-cloudfront-now-supports-http2/
======
nhumrich
Oh man, i've been waiting for a long time for this. I'm super excited. Now if
only it supported server push using the link header...

------
generj
Now if only AWS supported ipv6...

~~~
tomschlick
I'm sure they have a team hard at work on it but it would be nice if they at
least confirmed it was getting closer. Maybe an estimate of "more than a month
but less than a year" etc.

Their costs have to be crazy to keep purchasing IPv4 addresses so I'm sure
they'd like it too.

~~~
luhn
IIRC, they purchased a huge block of 16 million IPv4 addresses quite some time
ago and are still pulling from that, so they aren't investing any new money
into IPv4.

Also, I don't see them being that stressed about it, they now have the t2.nano
now which are ~$5/m and still come with a free IPv4 address.

------
captn3m0
Now if only they fixed the forwarding of HSTS Headers over S3:
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=162252](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=162252)

~~~
luhn
They don't even support CORS correctly [1]. I use Google Storage+AWS
CloudFront for my static assets because S3 is so thoroughly broken.

[1]
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=715806](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=715806)

~~~
boulos
You may have missed this but Google Cloud CDN can now sit in front of GCS:
[https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/load-
balancing/http/us...](https://cloud.google.com/compute/docs/load-
balancing/http/using-http-lb-with-cloud-storage)

Feel free to ping me with your project id if you need to be whitelisted for
the Alpha.

Disclosure: I work on Cloud at Google, so I'm trying to win your business.

~~~
themihai
Does it support ssl for custom domains? AWS has a "certificate manager"
service that integrates nicely(i.e provides free certificates, automatic
renewall etc) with their CDN.

------
Rapzid
That's one wait over. Next wait: CloudFormation support for this option.

~~~
fred256
So annoying that every new feature they release will take weeks before it's
available on CloudFormation. :/

~~~
themartorana
I feel this pain. Used to be longer than 2 weeks...

------
ashmastaflash
Awesome. This will surely drive the creation of more HTTPS/2, QUIC, and SPDY
dissection tools: [https://www.defcon.org/html/defcon-24/dc-24-village-
talks.ht...](https://www.defcon.org/html/defcon-24/dc-24-village-talks.html)
(grep for HTTP/2)

------
the_economist
I assume someone from AWS is on here: Do we need to invalidate all of our
assets after changing to http2?

~~~
dbarlett
I just enabled it and received an HTTP/2.0 response without invalidating.

------
MBCook
Does anyone know why Amazon doesn't enable gzip compression on Elastic
Beanstalk servers by default or give you an easy option instead of having to
use the .elasticbeanstalk configuration files to do it?

------
kijin
Now if Amazon could support SSL at a price point somewhere between SNI (free)
and dedicated IP ($600/mo), there could be some serious competition between
CloudFlare and CloudFront. Say what you will about CloudFlare MITM'ing
everybody, but their SAN SSL on the Pro plan ($20/mo) is a brilliant hack. I
would gladly pay double that for an equivalent Amazon service, but
unfortunately Amazon seems a bit slow when it comes to SSL/TLS. They didn't
even support SNI until recently.

~~~
cthalupa
>They didn't even support SNI until recently.

[https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2014/03/05/amazon...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-
new/2014/03/05/amazon-cloudront-announces-sni-custom-ssl/)

Two and a half years

~~~
paulddraper
Though ELB SNI is nowhere to be seen :(

------
leesalminen
This is awesome for AWS users. Hopefully this will push Rackspace to enable
HTTP/2 on their CDN service.

------
nikolay
Nice, but ELB needs HTTP/2 badly as well!

~~~
Rapzid
ELBv2(Application Load Balancer) supports HTTP/2.

~~~
nikolay
Yeah, but you need to migrate from ELB to ALB (scripts and existing resources)
instead of turning a switch on like with CloudFront.

~~~
themartorana
Is that a difficult migration? Admittedly our stack is tens of servers, not
tens of thousands, but at first glance it looked like I could achieve
migration via a simple update to a cloudformation script.

~~~
RhodesianHunter
I just spent the last week migrating our dozen micro-services over. It wasn't
too bad, and resulted in less complication as you can now have one internal
and one external lb rather than one per service (and less security groups, DNS
records, etc.).

The only real difference is that you now have to configure routing and target
groups.

------
danellis
But still no WebSocket support?

~~~
natmaster
Why would you deliver static content over websockets? CDNs are for http based
delivery of static files.

If you want websockets you should be using EC2
[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-aws-application-load-
ba...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-aws-application-load-balancer/)

The EC2 ELB supports websockets and HTTP/2.

~~~
danellis
Yes, obviously you don't serve static content over websockets.

The point is that CloudFront can be used as the front end to your web site,
with, depending on path, requests going to origins that are S3 buckets, ELB or
EC2. Until recently, ELB didn't support websockets either. It does appears
though that a new ELB was launched last month that does support it, so that
allows for a solution.

